
Drug prices to plummet in wave of expiring patents - thedoctor
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43882446/ns/health-health_care/
======
tdfx
Regarding the potential drop in cost for heart disease medication:

    
    
      "It would be a tremendous help for us financially," she says. "It would allow us to start going out to eat again."
    

...

------
jdietrich
Expect a wave of heavily marketed new drugs that just barely beat the old
drugs in a small number of small trials.

